# wood threading kit issues



## chippin-in (Jan 3, 2012)

I recently purchased the wood threading kit from woodcraft (3/4"). I tried it today and found the results a little disturbing. I purchased a 3/4" oak dowel to practice on. 

The dowel was difficult to thread past 1"-1 1/2". I used BLO as the instructions indicated. I applied the oil and let it sit for approx 2 hrs. The threads were not smooth and there was chip out as well.

The tap worked well on the ash piece I used.

Has anyone used these before? Is oak not a good wood to use for this?

Thanks for any light you can shed on this?

Robert

Im thinking I should have purchased the Beall system. But it was considerably more expensive.


----------



## Rick G (Jan 4, 2012)

I have used the 3/4" on cherry, mahogany, and walnut with excellent results. I have not tried it on red oak, but I can see where the results would not be the same (I get splinters just looking at red oak).


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I think I will still return it and check on the beall system.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 5, 2012)

Chippin-in, red oak is probably not a good wood to try treading on. It is a open grain wood that is prone to chipping when going across the grain. Before you sent the treading kit back, why not try it on something else? Maybe cherry?


----------



## Marshall (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree about the red oak not being the best wood to thread. Everything I've seen on chasing threads recommend the "harder" hardwoods because the softer ones will chip.
Pretty sure its the wood not the tool that's the problem.


----------



## Chris Woodall (Mar 6, 2012)

I have used it on oak just had to use ca glue to get the thread smooth


----------

